# WPP pen and blank buy



## Mikey (Feb 20, 2007)

For those who have not seen my posts embedded within other replies I have made, I have a group buy going on over at The Pen Shop (www.thepenshop.net) with the WPP blanks, some cigar pens, and the New Tapa Pacifica pens.

If you decide you want to get in on the buy, please read through the first page of questions as many potential questions have been asked and responded to. I have updated some info in the original post as I have seen fit, but I am sure there will always be questions not answered.

We are still a ways away from the great pricing on the Tapa pens, (need another 50 ordered) so we need some of you guys who want to try a new pen to get in on this. The bushings are the same as the Sierra and I have been told the drill size is also the same. if you only want a kit or two to try, I can pack one or two pens in a padded mailer and send normal USPS postage, but the total will likely be close to $2 as I have to pay for the mailer and for postage.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post...I'll have to head over that way and check it out.  How long do I have to get my order in?

Chris


----------



## Mikey (Feb 20, 2007)

That would have helped.. I am closing the buy down end of day, Feb 26th. Hopefully we have enough kits that we get best pricing on everything.


----------



## keithz (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have access to the pen shop.  Would you post specifics about the tapa pacifica pens here.  I would like to know more before making a committment.

keithz


----------



## Mikey (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, to get access, all you have to do is sign up. I hink it took me all of 4 minutes when I did it. 

Anyway, I posted the picture above in the first post, the top pen is 24k and enamel and will run $5 as long as we can get to 100 total Tapa pens. The second and third will run $6 each. the second pen is the same 24k plating with black Ti/Black Chrome and the bottom pen is Chrom with black Ti/black chrome

The WPP pens that use black chrome look just like Black Ti IMHO as compared to the enamel looking black chrome ones that I have gotten elsewhere. I don't know the longevity of the black plating that they use on the Platinum cigars and the new Tapa pens, but the stuff looks sweet. (you really should sign up to get a look at the pictures of the Platinum cigar with black chrome bands)

Anyway, I should also mention for anyone that wants in on the nice Cigar pen price that the center band that couples the two halves is very tight and needs to be reamed a bit on most of the pens.Jimmy thinks the plating is too thick, but i have found if you take a little material out of the inside, they work great. I should also note that these Cigar transmissions are single twist. Some people like that and others  don't. I personally like that as it gives a more positive stop.

Let me know any other questions.

Mike


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 21, 2007)

Mikey,
If you want to get some support from IAP members, you might want to just post the details here.  I know its a little more work, but there are some here that would prefer not to be a part of TPS.  Just like there are some in TPS who don't want to be part of IAP.  For me, I like both.  

I have been considering running a group buy on these, but since you are already doing that, you can count me in for at least 10 of the Tapa kits.  I just have to figure what I want.  I'll get back to you before the deadline.  I really want to try these kits and compare them to Berea's Sierra.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave, this post is a close as it's gonna get. Many Penshop members regularly come over here for group buys and I expect the reverse to happen at some point. If someone feels so strongly about a site that they don't wish to visit that site, then they are missing out on a great opportunity to save $$ and try out a new style kit that just came out. Plus, they can always send me a private message or even e-mail me if they so wish. (many people have already done that) I won't turn away orders from someone, but I will require that people do visit TPS for details.


----------



## angboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Are these pen kits that only WPP has? This was the first I'd heard of the tapa kit. And are these also new platings for the cigar pens, that you can only get from here? How close are you to getting the next level of the tapa kits so it'll go down again?

(I'm going to post this at TPS too)


----------



## Mikey (Feb 22, 2007)

Angboy, the Tapa kits are brand new and he just got thim in a week ago now. He first e-mailed me a picture maybe a month ago and I have been waiting for the pens to come in. 

Regarding the black chrome on the cigar pens: For whatever reason his black chrome resembles what I believe black chrome should look like. It also resembles a black Ti plating. All the black chrome pens I have bought from Berea and CSUSA are more powdercoated than chrome looking. The WPP pens appear much better to me. 

The platinum and Ti Gold cigar pens would probably sell for much more except the centerband fits a bit snug and for the pen to work properly you need to ream the inside diameter slightly to allow for clearance for the transmission. On the samples I made, it took me all of a minute to make this modification. I have mentioned this in other posts and also in my cigar kit review, but i want to make sure everyone is aware. 

The the final step on pricing is the 100 mark for the Tapa pens. I quoted two prices in the post, one at the 50 pricing and one at the 100 pricing. As I am sending out Paypal totals and calculating everything in the spreadsheet, I am automatically going with the 100 pricing. I sure hope we can get enough people who want Tapa pens that I don't need to personally add $.25 to every pen ordered.  I do believe that answers all the questions so far.


(also posted at TPS)


----------



## bigworm (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe you should move the date to the 2nd or something. I know I would be able to get a few kits. But that way people would be getting thier pay checks. Just my 2 cents


----------

